# [OT] x86 o powerpc??

## paperp

[ot] Devo decidere entro poche settimane,2 o 3,se provare la strada del Mac. 

 Le opzioni sono o un favoloso Sony o provare un ibook. 

 Il prtatile verr' usato per lavoro,ovvero gestire software per controllare server con piattaforme php per editare un portale di news,oltre tutte quelle solite cose delle suite office.devo avere la possibilit' di usare le reti intranet e protocolli vpn, 

 Ora,il mio consenso [ andato verso sony princilpalemnte per la brillantezza dei display,vgna197vp,ma sono combattuto per la sbavatura che avevo da tempo e che voi grazie a questo3d mi ha avete soleticato. 

 Cosa mi consigliate,considerando che sono alla terza installazione di gentoo e che non ho mai installato gentoo su powerppc? 

 Il progetto [ chiaramnte tenere un dualboot per gestire con comodo programmi windozz che girino su macosx...a proposito avro problemi??? 

...grazie ma il lato oscuro delle pittaforme non x86 mi affascina e non è mai troppo affrontato dalle counità linux,secondo me.

----------

## silian87

Allora, io ti dico subito tutto. Io volevo prendere un computer che funzionasse bene con linux, un x86, inizialemnte. Poi ho visto che erano finiti i computer disponibili di quel modello; un mio amico usa apple da sempre e si stava comprando un powerbook 15'', cosi' l'ho preso anche io. 

Ho trovato tantissimi problemi nell'installare linux, ma poi, quando sono riuscito, ho imparato talmentissime cose. Ho visto che mancava una guida specifica e l'ho scritta, ed adesso il mio powerbook funziona che e' una meraviglia. Ora io penso che tu non avrai i miei problemi, operche' io quando ho comparato il powerbook ero uno dei primi che lo usava con linux, quindi nessuno aveva scritto ancora documentazione. Adesso, invece, e' passato un po' di tempo (anche per gli iBook) e c'e' tutto ikl supporto possibile. Non da meno questo forum che mi ha aiutato moltissimo, anche a realizzare la guida.

Io credo che se ti prendi un iBook, magari il 12, non te ne pentirai. Pensaci.

----------

## silian87

A proposito. Con un mac hai anche MacOSX panther, che e' comunque un buon sistema, ed in ogni caso nessuno ti potra' installare winzoz, in quanto non funge su ppc.   :Laughing: 

Comunque e' anche buon hardware.

----------

## shanghai

Secondo me l'ibook è perfetto. I sony sono anche molto buoni, ma

a) è capitato che l'hardware sony non fosse supportato (esempio, alcuni vecchi modelli di hard disk da 20 Gb... o i nuovi minidisc  :Confused:  ). L'ibook invece non dovrebbe darti più grattacapi di quanti te ne aspetti.

b) Sui sony paghi la tassa Microsoft (i.e. un'altra inutile licenza Windows... 50-150 euro in più che passano nelle tasche del caro Bill). Anche il MacOSX lo paghi, ma oltre che molto bello è un sistema veramente stabile ed efficiente, vale il suo prezzo.

c) se non devi fare animazione in 3d sul tuo mac, puoi fare tutto il resto anche meglio che su un pc, anche se sony.

E te lo dice uno che fino a Os9 odiava sinceramente i mac (continuo a odiare quei claustrofobici mouse con UN BOTTONE SOLO...   :Shocked:  ma quelli per fortuna si cambiano).

In ogni caso, vedrai che le community dedite a piattaforme Mac sono più che sufficienti, e come vedi da te gli utenti di gentoo con mac sono molti e ben preparati   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

In poche parole: prendi un mac e sta tranquillo, non te ne pentirai assolutamente. Soprattutto con le ultime revisioni di *book, hanno un rapporto qualità/prezzo davvero ottimo.

Basta che ti leggi qualche topic su questo forum per fartene un'idea, ormai pubblicizzo e decanto le lodi del mac in ogni discussione relativa a ppc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paperp

Nel brutto caso dovessi usare software per winzozz,trovo sempre il corripondente per mac ,nel malugurato caso fossi troppo asino nel non trovare un corrispondente che giri sotto linux e sia Open??

Io lo devo usare soprattutto per lavorare con il web(lavoretti grafici e gestione server di siti),avrò sempre la potenza tipo-linux in rete,anche quando uso la macchina con il sistema originale??mi spiego, la tipica facilità di avere sempre lo strumento giusto e snello per controllare la rete.

Leggendo bene ho notato,magari sbaglio,che in ambiente"gechi" i sony non vanno per la maggiore,forse per problemi di hardware proprietari tipo le stick??..nonostante che sotto ps2 si possono fare cose egregie..;comunque vi ringrazio non ho mai avuto mac e fino a poco tempo fa(praticamente prima di cominciare a usare gentooo  :Very Happy:  )odiavo tutti quelli che usavano mac perchè li trovavo degli incompetenti..quando si dice i pregiudizi!!

 :Rolling Eyes: 

..giusto,perchè tutti parlano di Ibook meglio di powerbook??non ho capito il motivo,peccato che Ibook non abbia il 17'...Last edited by paperp on Sat May 15, 2004 3:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## f0llia

Anche io ho un'idea di cambiare notebook..Da questi post deduco che consigliate un iBook ?  :Very Happy:  Gia avevo un orientamente per quello..il 15" precisamente.. ma volevo avere un po di idee e consigli vostri..questo topic capita a puntino  :Razz: 

----------

## shev

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Nel brutto caso dovessi usare software per winzozz,trovo sempre il corripondente per mac

 

Dipende dalle esigenze tue e dal software che usi. In generale potendo contare su linux e macosx si può utilizzare veramente moltissimo software, open free o closed che sia. Software presente sotto windows (photoshop, office, macromedia suite...), software linux, unix etc etc.

Senza contare gli emulatori come virtual pc o qemu che allargano ulteriormente il parco software disponibile.

Io ad oggi non ho trovato mancanze o categorie di software non presenti per ppc.

 *Quote:*   

> avrò sempre la potenza tipo-linux in rete,anche quando uso la macchina con il sistema originale?

 

Non ho ben capito il tuo dubbio, cmq se usi linux ovviamente la risposta è ovvia, se usi macosx è e rimane cmq uno unix, quindi dovresti avere tutta la potenza, leggerezza e flessibilità che ti serve.

 *Quote:*   

> Leggendo bene ho notato,magari sbaglio,che in ambiente"gechi" i sony non vanno per la maggiore,forse per problemi di hardware proprietari tipo le stick?

 

A questo non so rispondere, non ho mai avuto troppe occasioni di provare sony (informaticamente parlando). Cmq credo sia più una coincidenza  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> odiavo tutti quelli che usavano mac perchè li trovavo degli incompetenti..quando si dice i pregiudizi!!

 

Già, purtroppo c'è fin troppa gente che vive di pregiudizi, limitando le proprie capacità di giudizio e perdendo veramente parecchie occasioni... meno male che c'è anche chi questi pregiudizi li supera  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> giusto,perchè tutti parlano di Ibook meglio di powerbook??non ho capito il motivo,peccato che Ibook non abbia il 17'...

 

Veramente sei il primo che sento, i pbook sono meglio degli ibook imho. Questo con tutto il rispetto per gli ibook sia chiaro.

Il vantaggio degli ibook è un rapporto qualità/prezzo superiore a quello dei powerbook, non si può certo negare che gli ibook abbiano un prezzo più competitivo. I powerbook restano un po' più cari, ma offrono anche diverse cosette in più, sia esteticamente che come funzionalità/prestazioni.

----------

## paperp

..ok,adesso le cose mi sono più chiare,no io dicevo che ibook veniva considerato,ma solo in ipotesi quasi come un powerbook perchè avevo letto un post sull'ibook con cache raddoppiata di cui si cercava di o il config ottimale del kernel,anyway, in ultima istanza è lecito dire che un Mac con display da 15.1' potrebbe essere considerato equivalente se non addirittura better than di un sony per quanto più moderno di concezione e hardware,ma sempre dotato di un sistema operativo tale solo sulla carta???

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *paperp wrote:*   

> è lecito dire che un Mac con display da 15.1' potrebbe essere considerato equivalente se non addirittura better than di un sony per quanto più moderno di concezione e hardware,ma sempre dotato di un sistema operativo tale solo sulla carta???

 

E' sempre rischioso parlare di "migliore", in quanto spesso sul giudizio influisce anche una valutazione soggettiva e come tale variabile da individuo a individuo.

Detto questo, per me i powerbook (e in seconda battuta gli ibook) sono i migliori portatili in circolazione, soprattutto dopo l'ultima revisione. Lo dimostra anche il successo di mercato e la presenza massiccia in ogni manifestazione per addetti ai lavori. Quindi dubbi sull'acquisto non ce ne sarebbero (non a caso ho scelto di acquistare il pbook qualche mese fa). Sulla scelta tra pbook e ibook dipende dalle esigenze e dalla disponibilità economica di ognuno: sicuramente se si può spendere liberamente punterei sui pbook, in caso contrario farei una bella comparazione tecnica tra ibook e pbook per vedere quale effettivamente risponde meglio alle esigenze (display, bluetooth, processore etc). Sul sito della apple si trovano schede complete per ogni prodotto.

----------

## bld

A me l'ibook esteticamente piace di piu. E' piu "sistemato" del powerbook, e devo dire che ho un amore per lo schermo a 12'', quelli piu grandi non li considero laptops ma "quasi-stable" perche sono pesanti/enormi imho.  

Ho sentito dire che non esiste un programma per linux che gestisce la scheda wireless per ibook/pb e' vero?

----------

## tolipth

 *bld wrote:*   

> A me l'ibook esteticamente piace di piu. E' piu "sistemato" del powerbook, e devo dire che ho un amore per lo schermo a 12'', quelli piu grandi non li considero laptops ma "quasi-stable" perche sono pesanti/enormi imho.  

 

ci sono anche i pb da 12'', comunque cosa intendi per sistemato meglio?

----------

## doom.it

 *bld wrote:*   

>  quelli piu grandi non li considero laptops ma "quasi-stable" perche sono pesanti/enormi imho.  
> 
> 

 

Beh direi che il powerbook 15'' è assolutamente portabile... il 17'' è un mondo a parte (se hai occasione confrontalo con i 17'' di altre marche e ti assicuro che rimarrai sbalordito... è un prodotto ECCEZIONALE).

Nel complesso i materiali del powebook sono piu raffinati, l'alluminio li rende leggeri e disperdono molto bene il calore. Sull'aspetto estetico dipende da ognugno  :Smile: 

I powerbook fra l'altro offrono piu prestazioni (non ti limitare al numero di Hertz, e guarda le altre specs dei processori che montano), e altre caratteristiche in piu, ovviamente a un prezzo piu alto :....  :Smile: 

Fra l'altro credo che fra poco usciranno i powerbook 12'' ancora piu sottili (con lo stesso spessore dei 15'') e a quel punto sarebbero veramente fenomenali...

----------

## shev

 *bld wrote:*   

> Ho sentito dire che non esiste un programma per linux che gestisce la scheda wireless per ibook/pb e' vero?

 

Confermo, per l'airport extreme c'è ancora da aspettare per farla funzionare con linux. Come pure per le schede grafiche nvidia e l'accelerazione 3d. Gli unici due "difettucci" che si possono trovare (ma risolvere riavviando cn macosx quando non si ha alternativa)  :Smile: 

p.s.: doom, certo che ne devi avere di occhio per notare i due millimetri di differenza di spessore tra 12" e 15"  :Laughing: 

Sul tempo d'uscita di nuovi pbook ho i miei dubbi, l'ultima revisione è stata rilasciata solo due settimane fa, qualche mese bisogna aspettarlo sicuro.

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Sul tempo d'uscita di nuovi pbook ho i miei dubbi, l'ultima revisione è stata rilasciata solo due settimane fa, qualche mese bisogna aspettarlo sicuro.

 

Sono d'accordo con te... anche se credo che entro l'anno potremo vedere i primi powerbook G5  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xchris

il fascino del Mac e' indiscutibile... 

pero' visto che dovra' macinare molti sorgenti ti suggerisco di riflettere sulle prestazioni della macchina.

Io ho esperienza con un G5 1,6ghz e ti posso assicurare che in quanto a prestazioni non e' nulla di che.

Sul fatto che poi non avrai windoz ma OsX Panther... bhe qui siamo tutti d'accordo  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Io ho esperienza con un G5 1,6ghz e ti posso assicurare che in quanto a prestazioni non e' nulla di che.

 

Confermo quello che ha detto xchris! I ppc non sono molto performati nella compilazione.

----------

## Cerberos86

Io ho fatto il mio primo acquisto mac una settimana fa (ibook 12" configurazione MINIMA). Impressioni ? Dopo 4 ore ho portato a riparare la sk madre del pc (canale audio andato) e NON ne sento la mancanza! Per adesso non ho ancora installato Gentoo, volevo aspettare un po' per ambientarmi, ma devo dire che và veramente da dio... Ok, le prestazioni non sono da record ma se non altro NON SI BLOCCA ! Quindi niente momenti di panico, al massimo solo qualche pausa...

E poi mac os X come ultima spiaggia....beh, è come i Caraibi   :Laughing:  !

[ot] Installando Gentoo sull'ibook (e quindi annientando l'installazione di fabbrica) viene invalidata la garanzia? No vero? [/ot]

----------

## dmorab

ma chissà quando si potrà far girare Mac OS X su x86!!??

magari con porting di Mac On Linux per pc!

----------

## silian87

Ahh.... se seguiste di piu' il forum! Esiste gia'!!!!! Eccolo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=172515

----------

## tolipth

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   Io ho esperienza con un G5 1,6ghz e ti posso assicurare che in quanto a prestazioni non e' nulla di che. 
> 
> Confermo quello che ha detto xchris! I ppc non sono molto performati nella compilazione.

 

nel caso di programmi di calcolo come si comportano?

----------

## shev

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Io ho esperienza con un G5 1,6ghz e ti posso assicurare che in quanto a prestazioni non e' nulla di che

 

Imho è un problema di linux che probabilmente ancora non è sufficentemente maturo su G5, in quanto il mio G4 1GHz non si comporta male nemmeno in compilazione, ha tempi ottimi e non viene distaccato in modo eccessivo dal Barton 2500+ (athlon-xp). Per non parlare ovviamente della compilazione con macosx  :Smile: 

Insomma, più che definire poco esaltanti le prestazioni del G5 direi che forse linux su G5 non è ancora maturo.

p.s.: non ho esperienza diretta purtroppo, non ancora almeno  :Mr. Green: 

Prova a compilare qualcosa in macosx e vedere se le prestazioni salgono o effettivamente il tuo giudizio sul G5 è valido in assoluto, sono curioso visto che potrebbe essere il mio prossimo acquisto.

p.p.s.: Cerberos86, la garanzia non viene invalidata installando gentoo o quale altro sistema desideri, ci mancherebbe!

----------

## dmorab

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ahh.... se seguiste di piu' il forum! Esiste gia'!!!!! Eccolo:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=172515

 

io intendevo qualcosa che mi permettesse di fare la spesa dell'acquisto di MacOs X a cuor leggero perchè poi utilizzabile sul mio portatile con Gentoo! prima o poi......

----------

## xchris

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Insomma, più che definire poco esaltanti le prestazioni del G5 direi che forse linux su G5 non è ancora maturo.
> 
> p.s.: non ho esperienza diretta purtroppo, non ancora almeno 
> ...

 

che non sia maturo... e' sicuramente vero.

Posso sicuramente dirti pero' che linux girava con gcc con supporto diretto per powerpc 970. (quindi ottimizzato per il proc)

E' anche vero pero' che il sistema non era ancora ottimizzato per i 64 bit.

Presto provero' i nuovi stage a 64 bit e ti sapro' dire.

ciao

----------

